# accommodation



## bazpop (Jun 25, 2008)

we are married pensioners, clean decent and caring of peoples property. We are going to Benidorm Sat 6th september 2008 staying at the Rialto hotel in the rincon de loi area. Does anyone know of any private apartments for us to look at with a view to holidays in the near future.
We would be most obliged if anyone can help.
Thank you
Pauline and Barry.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bazpop said:


> we are married pensioners, clean decent and caring of peoples property. We are going to Benidorm Sat 6th september 2008 staying at the Rialto hotel in the rincon de loi area. Does anyone know of any private apartments for us to look at with a view to holidays in the near future.
> We would be most obliged if anyone can help.
> Thank you
> Pauline and Barry.


Welcome to the forum both
Do you have a budget? Are you coming for long term holidays, i.e. months long?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

bazpop said:


> we are married pensioners, clean decent and caring of peoples property. We are going to Benidorm Sat 6th september 2008 staying at the Rialto hotel in the rincon de loi area. Does anyone know of any private apartments for us to look at with a view to holidays in the near future.
> We would be most obliged if anyone can help.
> Thank you
> Pauline and Barry.


Hi there and welcome to the forum.

In reply, I do not know the area very well, but there will lots of apartment to rent from September 25th onwards, so I would suggest you start making a list of decent websites that have details of many apartments for rental.

Then you should be able to contact the owners directly once you are in Benidorm, then you avoid paying an agency fee / higher rent (that includes an agency fee) 

Once you have made six posts on this forum I can send you a private message with details of websites to help you, if you wish.

Regards, Dave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've recently had friends staying with me who have been looking at Appartments in Benalmadena. you wont have any trouble finding properties to view. There are notices up in most bars advertsiing places and of course there are letting and estate agents. My friends were inundated with follow up phone calls after their viewings and they dont even wanna rent until March

Jo


----------



## bazpop (Jun 25, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forum.
> 
> In reply, I do not know the area very well, but there will lots of apartment to rent from September 25th onwards, so I would suggest you start making a list of decent websites that have details of many apartments for rental.
> 
> ...


thank you so much for replying i will try to make six posts but in the meantime please accept my thanks
Pauline


----------

